

Schwag for Startups (Free Stickers) - rrival

I am the creator of StartupSchwag.com, a subscription tshirt/chochki of the month club.  We currently print one startup's shirt per month (startup pays nothing for this) and accept stickers/chochkis for distribution to a growing international subscriber base. <p>Today I'd like to announce that we'll print stickers for startups, 5-10 startups per month, at no cost to them, and ship the startup the extras. That means if we do a run of 2500 and only ship 1000 to subscribers, each startup gets free sticker schwag to do with as they wish.<p>Please, interesting logos, clever designs. If it looks like "My First Logo," it's not as interesting to me or anyone receiving it, and it probably won't get used. Please be in a public beta or launch state. YC/Tech Stars/Euro equiv startups will receive priority - I'd prefer to help early stage startups spread the word, but there's 'early stage' and 'hatched last weekend and nobody's seen it yet.' - the former is preferable =)<p>Please contact me if you're interested. <p><a href="http://www.startupschwag.com/" rel="nofollow">http://www.startupschwag.com/</a> | schwag@startupschwag.com
======
samb
point of curiosity: according to your site, valleyschwag, who was your
inspiration, recently decided to close up shop. what do you think you can do
better/cheaper/faster to keep the same thing from happening to you?

~~~
rrival
Where they were relying on freebies, we license art and print it on demand.
Where they had (for some time) web devs stuffing bags a few days a month, this
uses a fulfillment shop from day 1. More details in the TechCrunch article
(including comments from ValleySchwag's guys):

<http://urlbrief.com/e81862>

~~~
samb
thanks. makes sense.

